# Seeking european expats living in UAE for friendship



## JulieN

Hi, I am a 30.y.o. Russian girl, came to work in UAE, would like to meet europeans for friendship. Let's see maybe we have lots of common interests. Bye.


----------



## Maz25

There are loads of Westerners here but do not limit yourself to just your own race. There are loads of other people from all over the world as well, who you will get on with equally as well. I work in an office and we effectively have someone from every single continent (apart from America) and we all get on like a house on fire! Learnt so many interesting things and I reckon I've got a place to stay if I ever visit their home country! 

Come along to the Expat Night Out! You'll be sure to meet loads of people there! Safer way of making friends as well!!


----------



## Pasanada

Totally agree with Maz! I made many friends from the UAE, India, Pakistan (found Lebanese guys were sex mad though!), New Zealand, America, Bangladesh, Spain and Germany! I found living in Dubai a totally enriching experience and learnt about so much about many other cultures!


----------



## Shinjuku

Am i the only one who thinks there might be a little bit more to this 'friendship' request...


----------



## Pasanada

Nope! It's pretty normal for all nationalites to seek friendship here......I like to take people at face value and can normally smell a rat but on this occassion, nope!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Shinjuku said:


> Am i the only one who thinks there might be a little bit more to this 'friendship' request...


...Nope


----------



## mazdaRX8

Shinjuku said:


> Am i the only one who thinks there might be a little bit more to this 'friendship' request...


i am with you...it was all gravy until the end of the sentence, when she added the "wink"...


----------



## Pasanada

I add winks to my posts and I'm def not after anything!!  LOL


----------



## Shinjuku

Its not just the wink... there were other things that set my alarm bells ringing
But hope i'm wrong anyway 



> Totally agree with Maz! I made many friends from the UAE, India, Pakistan (found Lebanese guys were sex mad though!), New Zealand, America, Bangladesh, Spain and Germany! I found living in Dubai a totally enriching experience and learnt about so much about many other cultures!


Only Lebanese guys?


----------



## Pimpin80

I don't want to disappoint anyone here but the wink has nothing to do with anything. I won't go as far as saying that I know it all when it comes to women, but I think the average guy is totally clueless, it's almost sad sometimes! 

The only thing anyone will achieve on here is looking like a creep! Make some friends, network with others and you will meet women, the internet is about the worst place to do this. This russian girl said she'd like to make some friends, and all guys hear "I'm looking for a **** friend" well sorry guys, everyday life is sometimes different than your average porn flick.

My best friend has been in Dubai for a year, and he tells me on a regular basis how easy it is to make friends down there, that everyone talks to each other and that people are very friendly. I believe him, first because I've known him for over 20 years, and 2nd because it makes sense. Tell yourself that everyone in Dubai comes from somewhere else and we all need friends/companionship. I think people don't make efforts to get to know others or to make friends, but I'm sure if anyone really wants they can meet great people in a city like Dubai. I've lived all my life in Montreal, Canada and trust me, if you can make friends here you can make some anywhere. People are cold, suspicious of everyone, and talking to a stranger basically makes you desperate or a creep.


----------



## Pasanada

Shinjuku said:


> Only Lebanese guys?


In my experience, yes!


----------



## gnomes

Well Said pimpin80!!!

Julie, Im new to Dubai too been here 2 months and just about getting settled in, do wonder if I should have taken the offer from Germany, but hey ho. Anyways, I would be glad to meet up for a coffee as I like most newbies dont have any friends yet other than hangin out with collegues from work. Am also planning to got the expat night to meet others.


----------



## Greenawe

*Hi there*

Privet Julie,

i am also from Russia St. Petersburg, moved here recently. Currently working as a planning engineer for a large Design Company. I was also looking for Russian friends on this website, though not very actively. I live in Up Town Mirdif. We can meet for a drink one eveninig, better w'ends.

Lena 




JulieN said:


> Hi, I am a 30.y.o. Russian girl, came to work in UAE, would like to meet europeans for friendship. Let's see maybe we have lots of common interests. Bye.


----------



## TravellingGent

Hrm. Surely don't want Americans.

Of course, anythign sounds worse when you add a wink at the end.

"I hear the hotels are a nice place to be "


----------



## Pasanada

TravellingGent said:


> Hrm. Surely don't want Americans.
> 
> Of course, anythign sounds worse when you add a wink at the end.
> 
> "I hear the hotels are a nice place to be "


The ambiguous wink.....love it!


----------



## TravellingGent

I like the Russian ladies


----------



## Pasanada

TravellingGent said:


> I like the Russian ladies


I can't say they do much for me.....being a chica......mind you, Russian men don't do it for me either.... hahahaha


----------



## TravellingGent

Pasanada said:


> I can't say they do much for me.....being a chica......mind you, Russian men don't do it for me either.... hahahaha


hahaha. So I've found that this site contains much more europeans than asians, or more especially, Americans. You all begin talking about footy and I go 

Has anyone found a good bar for American Football? (hijacks thread)


----------



## Nickel

TravellingGent said:


> hahaha. So I've found that this site contains much more europeans than asians, or more especially, Americans. You all begin talking about footy and I go
> 
> Has anyone found a good bar for American Football? (hijacks thread)


Oh, if you find one, please do let me know!!! I am having "Sunday Night Football" withdrawal!! (though there is not much of the season left..........maybe baseball???)

<ok, I will admit, I am an American......... and a female, too boot!!>


----------



## Pasanada

TravellingGent said:


> hahaha. So I've found that this site contains much more europeans than asians, or more especially, Americans. You all begin talking about footy and I go
> 
> Has anyone found a good bar for American Football? (hijacks thread)


I'm British, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## kolhoznik

Plenty of Russians here, however don't limit your contacts to the country of your origin


----------



## crazymazy1980

kolhoznik said:


> Plenty of Russians here, however don't limit your contacts to the country of your origin


I'd have thought you would have preferred


----------



## kolhoznik

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'd have thought you would have preferred


Both will do - all depends on the time of day and the crowd


----------



## Nikitiska

Hi...i m also russian ... living almost one year in dxb... u can contact me on icq xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nikitiska said:


> Hi...i m also russian


Privet! Kak ti  Russian WOMEN are the best


----------



## Nikitiska

JoeyDee said:


> Privet! Kak ti  Russian WOMEN are the best
> 
> 
> 120% agree)) Is this just a few words .. that u know in russian, which u learn just for attract attention of BEST russian ladyes&&  ...........???


----------



## crazymazy1980

Nikitiska said:


> JoeyDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Privet! Kak ti  Russian WOMEN are the best
> 
> 
> 120% agree)) Is this just a few words .. that u know in russian, which u learn just for attract attention of BEST russian ladyes&&  ???
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikitiska

crazymazy1980 said:


> Nikitiska said:
Click to expand...


----------



## crazymazy1980

Nikitiska said:


> crazymazy1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ))
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikitiska

crazymazy1980 said:


> Nikitiska said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How comes)) i thought u re russian) re u using translator??
Click to expand...


----------



## crazymazy1980

Nikitiska said:


> crazymazy1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How comes)) i thought u re russian) re u using translator??
> 
> 
> 
> I used to date (believe it or not) a Half-Irish, Half Cantonese Russian Interpreter...
> 
> ...You pick up a few things
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Nikitiska said:


> crazymazy1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How comes)) i thought u re russian) re u using translator??
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha BUSTED! hahahah - NIKITISKA  I dated a Polish/Russian girl for 5 years so I know a little "more" than just words to attract RU girls
Click to expand...


----------



## Elphaba

Forum rules clearly state that all posts must be in English.

Any more posts in other languages and I will be handing out infractions.

Thank you

-


----------



## Nikitiska

JoeyDee said:


> Nikitiska said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha BUSTED! hahahah - NIKITISKA  I dated a Polish/Russian girl for 5 years so I know a little "more" than just words to attract RU girls [/QUOTE
> 
> My congratulations.. ur posibility to know a lil more))) really impress))))
Click to expand...


----------



## kolhoznik

What's an infraction!?


----------



## Guest

Nikitiska said:


> My congratulations.. ur posibility to know a lil more))) really impress))))


I'm always curious to learn more Miss Niki


----------



## Elphaba

kolhoznik said:


> What's an infraction!?


A warning. Get three & you wil be banned for 30 or 60 days.

-


----------



## Nikitiska

JoeyDee said:


> I'm always curious to learn more Miss Niki


 sure..especiially when ur chanses to pay attention on urself can  grew up))


----------



## Guest

Nikitiska said:


> sure..especiially when ur chanses to pay attention on urself can  grew up))


Uhmm.... chances to pay attention on myself can grew up! Uhmm... what kind of chances are we talking about here?


----------



## Nikitiska

JoeyDee said:


> Uhmm.... chances to pay attention on myself can grew up! Uhmm... what kind of chances are we talking about here?


I thought living in dxb XXyears u shoud know the easyest way to contact with a person .. it s to talk in her(his ) native lang. so ince u tell to italian lady bonjorno... she ll be more friendly that if u ll tell hi...( it s not everytime)


----------



## Guest

Nikitiska said:


> I thought living in dxb XXyears u shoud know the easyest way to contact with a person .. it s to talk in her(his ) native lang


Uhmm - I've always been in a multicultural environment and that's another thing that I don't get about dubai, unless you (not as you but in general) come from the country side... Dubai doesn't to me come off as a multicultural city as much as NYC, LA, London, Paris...

Oh and as for impressing a girl - _I don't need to speak her language_  _*she needs to speak mine*_ - and that's the language of *LOVE* 








meeeow


----------



## Nikitiska

JoeyDee said:


> Uhmm - I've always been in a multicultural environment and that's another thing that I don't get about dubai, unless you (not as you but in general) come from the country side... Dubai doesn't to me come off as a multicultural city as much as NYC, LA, London, Paris...
> 
> Oh and as for impressing a girl - _I don't need to speak her language_  _*she needs to speak mine*_ - and that's the language of *LOVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeeow


 Good luck JoeyDee in the speaking on the lang. of love from first view..


----------



## Xpat

Pimpin80 said:


> I don't want to disappoint anyone here but the wink has nothing to do with anything. I won't go as far as saying that I know it all when it comes to women, but I think the average guy is totally clueless, it's almost sad sometimes!
> 
> The only thing anyone will achieve on here is looking like a creep! Make some friends, network with others and you will meet women, the internet is about the worst place to do this. This russian girl said she'd like to make some friends, and all guys hear "I'm looking for a **** friend" well sorry guys, everyday life is sometimes different than your average porn flick.
> 
> My best friend has been in Dubai for a year, and he tells me on a regular basis how easy it is to make friends down there, that everyone talks to each other and that people are very friendly. I believe him, first because I've known him for over 20 years, and 2nd because it makes sense. Tell yourself that everyone in Dubai comes from somewhere else and we all need friends/companionship. I think people don't make efforts to get to know others or to make friends, but I'm sure if anyone really wants they can meet great people in a city like Dubai. I've lived all my life in Montreal, Canada and trust me, if you can make friends here you can make some anywhere. People are cold, suspicious of everyone, and talking to a stranger basically makes you desperate or a creep.


He he he. I just had the SAME opinion u had until I came here. I have lived in Montreal. Believe me bro until u come here you gotta rescale your creep-0-meter....

Je me souviens

Disclaimer - Doesnt apply if you are white, blue eyed, Ck underwear clad looking guy like IQ magazines.


----------



## Xpat

JoeyDee said:


> Privet! Kak ti  Russian WOMEN are the best


Ok guys b4 u guys go on ranting me let me tell u I had 2 CANADIAN russian gfs b4...................

when the russian russian girls speak it seems like they are suffering from diarrhoea. Most russians are stoic I guess due to communism lack of stress on social relationships and and according to my ex these are turn-off for them. 

On the extreme side there are some russians extremely jolly, hedonistic and poetic. My friend Dmitry once read a russian poem to my female friends. They got so excited that they hugged him many times eventhough they didnt understand a word!


----------



## kolhoznik

Xpat said:


> Ok guys b4 u guys go on ranting me let me tell u I had 2 CANADIAN russian gfs b4...................
> 
> when the russian russian girls speak it seems like they are suffering from diarrhoea. Most russians are stoic I guess due to communism lack of stress on social relationships and and according to my ex these are turn-off for them.
> 
> On the extreme side there are some russians extremely jolly, hedonistic and poetic. My friend Dmitry once read a russian poem to my female friends. They got so excited that they hugged him many times eventhough they didnt understand a word!


Dude, just don't start generalizing and making remarks about a country with over 100 mln ppl leaving there - especially if you haven't seen it. Don't think that there are many Russians abroad qualifying as a potential girlfriend that know what communism is. And what kind of remark is that about diarrhea - I can't help it that you didn't meet the ones that studied at the Ivy league universities or did their MBAs in INSEAD or LSE...


----------



## gracejones

JoeyDee said:


> Uhmm - I've always been in a multicultural environment and that's another thing that I don't get about dubai, unless you (not as you but in general) come from the country side... Dubai doesn't to me come off as a multicultural city as much as NYC, LA, London, Paris...
> 
> Oh and as for impressing a girl - _I don't need to speak her language_  _*she needs to speak mine*_ - and that's the language of *LOVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeeow



oh... I fancy some of that!!!


----------



## Xpat

kolhoznik said:


> Dude, just don't start generalizing and making remarks about a country with over 100 mln ppl leaving there - especially if you haven't seen it. Don't think that there are many Russians abroad qualifying as a potential girlfriend that know what communism is. And what kind of remark is that about diarrhea - I can't help it that you didn't meet the ones that studied at the Ivy league universities or did their MBAs in INSEAD or LSE...


God here we go again...some ppl have speed reading skills but bad comprehension skills.


----------



## kolhoznik

Xpat said:


> God here we go again...some ppl have speed reading skills but bad comprehension skills.


u wanna give another go trying to explain?


----------

